# Spiced pumpkin bread



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 15, 2011)

I made some of this today, the house smells so wonderful!!! I have made this bread for years, everyone loves it. Enjoy!!

Spiced pumpkin bread 
Makes 2 loaves.
 

3 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
3 large eggs
1 16-ounce can solid pack pumpkin
3 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup coarsely chopped walnuts (optional) 
[h2] [/h2]
Preheat oven to 350°F. Butter and flour two 9x5x3-inch loaf pans. Beat sugar and oil in large bowl to blend. Mix in eggs and pumpkin. Sift flour, cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, baking soda, salt and baking powder into another large bowl. Stir into pumpkin mixture in 2 additions. Mix in walnuts, if desired. Divide batter equally between prepared pans. Bake until tester inserted into center comes out clean, about 1 hour 10 minutes. Transfer to racks and cool 10 minutes. Using sharp knife, cut around edge of loaves. Turn loaves out onto racks and cool completely.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds Great, OCG !!!

Bear


----------



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 15, 2011)

ok Boykjo, pic added


----------



## michael ark (Nov 15, 2011)

I may try this verry soon.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great,we really enjoy Pumpkin bread. Thanks for sharing


----------



## boykjo (Nov 15, 2011)

oldcountrygirl said:


> ok Boykjo, pic added




Now thats so much better......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   i had to have a pumpkin bread fix...................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## roller (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks great OCG I will have to try that one for sure !!!!  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## dirtyd (Nov 15, 2011)

I love anything with pumpkin in it. I will have to pick up a few cans of pumpkin next time I head into town and give it a try.Thanks for sharing.

- Daniel


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried it tonight but just substituted the pumpkin with yams......we'll see how it turns out...in the oven now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

My wife's favorite.

Thank-you!


----------

